# California general electrician test



## unionelec (Jan 12, 2014)

Does an IBEW Journeyman card allow you to sit for the test?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

unionelec said:


> Does an IBEW Journeyman card allow you to sit for the test?



You should call them and ask.....
https://www.dir.ca.gov/dlse/ecu/ElectricalTrade.html



.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

As long as you worked 8000 hours and sign the affidavit.


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

Does anyone have any good study material for the Cali test? I know at one point several locals where dispersing DVDs and practice tests.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

I've never heard of any affidavit or such thing. I'm pretty sure all electricians in the state need to have a state license including helpers unless your in an apprenticeship. Just take the test. Or call a local hall and ask.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Phatstax said:


> Does anyone have any good study material for the Cali test? I know at one point several locals where dispersing DVDs and practice tests.


It's called the 2008 NEC. The general electrician test is straight code questions with no math involved. If you can use the index of the code book you'll be all set.


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I thought some Cali hands had told me they adopted 2011 recently, but I have not been in touch with the state yet, still waiting to see something besides solar work breaking on the west coast. Hoping a couple of big jobs let soon to start clearing the books out a little.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Phatstax said:


> Thanks for the info. I thought some Cali hands had told me they adopted 2011 recently, but I have not been in touch with the state yet, still waiting to see something besides solar work breaking on the west coast. Hoping a couple of big jobs let soon to start clearing the books out a little.


They have adopted the 11. That's the word at my training center.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

unionelec said:


> Does an IBEW Journeyman card allow you to sit for the test?


I would imagine a IBEW Card , is proof of 8,000 Hrs . and schooling . I thought 
that is accepted everywhere for a Journeyman Card . If I remember there are
2 classes of electrician journeyman card . Best take the best one and find out
what year code book the test will be based on . 

All based on the Code Book . You will have one for the Test .





Pete


----------

